# Anyone plan on hitting the MWW Saturday?



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

Im planning on being there with my father-in-law, a friend of his and his kid. Just wondering if anyone else will be there. We got 3 geese on their opener last year.


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

considering it.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Most likely. Just depends on how things look when I scout it later this week.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

Duckman Racing said:


> Most likely. Just depends on how things look when I scout it later this week.


You wanna do my scouting for me?


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Depends on what I see while driving around


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Exciting new set-up in the corn fields this year! The county has agreed to leave 12 standing rows of corn in the zones that have corn. Another 12 rows bordering it will be chopped. Could be a game changer. 

Nic checked my birds at the launch Sat am for avian influenza. He said a bunch of gesse had come down with the last cold front. A good number of fields will be open. He's encouraged by the standing corn too. This along with the revised rig road rules last year have shown that they are making changes to improve the quality of the hunt. Now we have to get out there and USE IT!


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

I bet once the usual fennville crews hear about standing corn at Muskegon, some of them will start going there. I figure the need for a layout blind(or something similar) keeps some of those guys from using the MWW. I was surprised at the low number of parties there last year as I'm used to hunting fennville. Leaving standing corn should boost party numbers and give them even more incentive to improve the hunt experience there. Fennville now has flooded areas to attract more ducks and hopefully things only continue to improve. Hopefully I'll see some of you out there this weekend.


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

jvanluyn said:


> I figure the need for a layout blind(or something similar) keeps some of those guys from using the MWW..


i'll just say this:

snowmobile suit guy.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Is he dead? Nope, just hiding!

Don't forget bucket sitting stand by guy who downwinds you.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

jvanluyn said:


> I bet once the usual fennville crews hear about standing corn at Muskegon, some of them will start going there. I figure the need for a layout blind(or something similar) keeps some of those guys from using the MWW. I was surprised at the low number of parties there last year as I'm used to hunting fennville. Leaving standing corn should boost party numbers and give them even more incentive to improve the hunt experience there. Fennville now has flooded areas to attract more ducks and hopefully things only continue to improve. Hopefully I'll see some of you out there this weekend.


I am pretty sure you will not be able to hunt out of the standing corn...now I may be wrong but in instances in the past were there was standing corn you were required to stay out of it.

I have a feeling the standing corn is to provide food for the birds later into the season, thus the ability to hold birds longer on the unit.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> I am pretty sure you will not be able to hunt out of the standing corn...now I may be wrong but in instances in the past were there was standing corn you were required to stay out of it.
> 
> I have a feeling the standing corn is to provide food for the birds later into the season, thus the ability to hold birds longer on the unit.


200 feet!!!! I forgot about that rule. I dont know how since they repeat it about 1756104 times each morning.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> I am pretty sure you will not be able to hunt out of the standing corn...now I may be wrong but in instances in the past were there was standing corn you were required to stay out of it.
> 
> I have a feeling the standing corn is to provide food for the birds later into the season, thus the ability to hold birds longer on the unit.


I would be pretty surprised if they are not going to let you hunt out of the standing corn. They are purposely leaving the corn there for the hunters, in the past the corn was only standing because they hadn't finished harvesting it yet.

Either way I am curious to see how they are going to do this, and what the fields are going to look like. My guess is it won't take the geese long to learn to avoid the standing corn.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

I see the count went from 1000 to 3200 this week. Do you guys think the cold night last night and tonight will bring more birds in or push them out? Ill be hunting there either way, just curious on your thoughts.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

They don't leave until the lagoons freeze.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> They don't leave until the lagoons freeze.


Good enough for me. Heres to a good hunt tomorrow.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

jvanluyn said:


> Good enough for me. Heres to a good hunt tomorrow.


No birds at that place, carry on.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

A little disappointed that none of the corn is down yet, but hopefully that means there will be some good hunting later in the season.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

42 parties this morning. Saw a few MS members at the draw. 

We were lucky enough to get drawn 11th. Sitting in an alfalfa field now. 1 mallard and 1 pintail so far. Geese haven't been moving a whole lot this morning, at least not on our side.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

Se side there is a lot of goose movement. Just saw some sky boasters shooting at birds at least 80yards up.


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

I shot 3 mallards 1 woodie 1 goose. Probably 5 parties. I hunted standby solo so I wasn't in the draw


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Walking out the door to give it a try will be my second time trying it


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

We're on our way now.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Sitting south of Apple this morning in the corn. Some ducks flying early,but nothing wanted to play.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

Duckman Racing said:


> Sitting south of Apple this morning in the corn. Some ducks flying early,but nothing wanted to play.


Us too. One group is shooting at ducks down here, but it's not us.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Well, we were lucky enough to finally get a good draw(first one in years) and got the "hot" duck field. Buddy had 2 of his coworkers along, and for one, it was her first time duck hunting. Our hunt last Saturday was amazing, and this one put that one to shame. A hunt that may never be topped. Buddies coworker shot her 4 mallards in 6 shots. Got our mallards quickly and then sat back and watched the show hoping for some "other" ducks and so our neighbors could get their mallards.
Stuck around to the end of the draw and helped a pair of newbies out by sending them to my third choice spot. Saw them when we were turning our card in and they were all smiles as they got their 8 mallards. They had fun and said they would be back.
Sounds like their was a few of us from ms.com their this morning, but outside of a few, I can't put faces to screen names. Need to find a way to remedy that and allow everyone to be able to put faces to names. For starters, I was they guy that went up and wrote the numbers down for Greg during the draw. At future draws feel free to come over and introduce yourself.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

I was outside during the draw. We were about 10th and picked 44a. Saw some ducks early but a nearby field got to do the shooting at them. We heard so joyous yelling so I have to assume they were successful. It seemed like most of the geese flew off the water in large groups and it was pretty hard/impossible for us to break any off of this groups. Any smaller groups that did give us looks, scanned our spread and then flapped hard to catch up to a bigger flock nearby. The one shoot able flock was directly behind us and would have been a very difficult shot from the layout blinds so we decided to wait and hope hey circled around. They didn't. I heard that there were groups that got into birds, but we didn't hear much shooting south of Apple after the initial rounds duck shooting.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

My boy and I along with a buddy drew #1 yesterday. We took 29a. Shot 12 mallards by 10:00. The only thing better that watching ducks hovering over the spinners is watching a 10 year old's face as he knocking em down.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Lots of nice straps of birds checked in Saturday. Birds are changing patterns as the fields open up. We drew last pick Saturday and had eight mallards down by 3pm, worked on getting odd balls or birds to land for my daughter until we had enough of the rain. Birds were working so tight that I made soup ducks out a couple with the 20...


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

is quite a bit of the corn down now then? did we ever confirm the details of using the standing corn?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have to go to Muskegon Tuesday fir business. I'm thinking about giving this place a try in the am. I know nothing about it. If anybody could help me out with any info that would be greatly appreciated. Feel free to pm. Me!


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

bender said:


> is quite a bit of the corn down now then? did we ever confirm the details of using the standing corn?


About half of the corn fields are cut as of this past weekend. There was some confusion about the standing corn that arose from the draw Saturday afternoon. From my understanding, you need to hunt from the standing corn in the corn fields. Plan to get more details from Nic at the draw tomorrow.


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> About half of the corn fields are cut as of this past weekend. There was some confusion about the standing corn that arose from the draw Saturday afternoon. From my understanding, you need to hunt from the standing corn in the corn fields. Plan to get more details from Nic at the draw tomorrow.


Should be interesting to hear in the morning. Who all will be there?


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> I have to go to Muskegon Tuesday fir business. I'm thinking about giving this place a try in the am. I know nothing about it. If anybody could help me out with any info that would be greatly appreciated. Feel free to pm. Me!


Pm me. I hunt solo so we might be able to hook up


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

You do NOT have to use the standing corn. I confirmed this at the game area this morning


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

i take it it is an option then?


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

norton shores killer said:


> You do NOT have to use the standing corn. I confirmed this at the game area this morning


I was going to say, that just didn't seem right when that was said on Saturday. Thanks for verifying that!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

With as much corn down why the freak are the geese using the hay today?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Because it's warm, they are loafing in it before flying to corn, or they are just being unpredictable.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Because it's warm, they are loafing in it before flying to corn, or they are just being unpredictable.


Exactly! Typical pattern for the geese this time of year.


----------

